# Fuji Instax 210 camera



## lay9eggs (Dec 13, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a fuji instax 210 camera. Can someone who has used this camera help me with the followings:

1. Does camera have parallax error viewing from the viewfinder?
2. Can flash be turned off?
3. Can I make a timed exposure?
4. How do I set 'corrrect' exposures?
5. Is the film stable (archival properties)?
6. How does one store polaroid prints?

Thanks for your answers. Appreciate it!


----------



## Quimby (May 21, 2010)

I can't detail for all asked questions but for the first one. Some cameras use a tilting viewfinder to correct the angle of view for a  given distance; others place marks in the front viewfinder lens to  allow the user to adjust the location of the top of the image after  determining the desired framing. Hope this helps you..


----------

